# sauna-related words



## japanilainen

Hei!

I have some questions about what some sauna-related stuff is called in Finnish.

So I was at a teatteri and a couple of men were doing sauna in one scene at esitys. (by the way, they were all naked and both the public and the people around them didn't seem to mind that. Is that a Finnish thing?) Then there was a lady who came and put water into some stuff with stones (if I saw them right). Why does she do that? And what are the stones called?

And then she came with some tree-branch and she would hit the back of the men. Do you know what this is? What is the word in Finnish? And why is she hitting (?) the back with it?

Thank you so much for your kind answers, as always


----------



## hui

Bare facts of the sauna: http://finland.fi/public/?contentid=160067


----------



## japanilainen

Oh my, that was a great information!

Thank you so much for the link 

I get to know the new words... "vihta" and "löyly"  Tomorrow I should buy "vihta" and use them!

But oh my, is it true that families get naked while they're "saunoa" together though?

P.S. The temperature here is down at -13 degrees... soooo cold for me and, yet, a great time for me to saunoa  But... is it a normal winter? Even colder than this down the road?


----------

